#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Omni Ubiquiti vale a pena hoje em dia?

## dyjeyms

Olá, sou novo no fórum e esse é meu primeiro tópico. Ultimamente tenho lido muito sobre redes wireless e venho sempre aqui pra tirar muitas dúvidas, mas já fiz besteira em montar um provedor sem pesquisa antes e queria a opinião de profissionais dessa vez rs.

Já vi alguns topicos relacionados aqui mas todos de 2012.

- Em 2016 vale a pena comprar uma Omni AMO-5G10 + um Rocket M5 para servir uns 20 clientes em meu bairro? Levando em consideração que hoje tá custando em torno de 1.350,00 o kit.
- O Rocket M5 tem configuração de limitar a banda para os clientes, ou preciso de um rádio para isso?
- Qual a altura ideal para instalar essa antena, tenho um cliente a 110m? no datasheet da Ubiquiti informando "Elevation Beamwidth 12° e Electrical Downtilt 4°". O que isso significa?



Desde já agradeço.

OBS: Tem uns 3 provedores aqui na região operado em 5Ghz, cada torre com 4 paines setoriais.

----------


## gfqsw

Quanto a viabilidade eu não comento, mas se não for usar AirMax use um Basebox5 que creio que estará melhor servido para o cenário. Se puder usar Lite5 nos clientes, melhor ainda.

----------


## dyjeyms

qfqsw, quais as principais vantagens do basebox5 para o rocket m5?
Vi que a Basebox é gigabite e tem mais memória flash, o rocket tem mais sdram e menos flash e é apenas megabite. Mas o rocket trabalha em maiores temperaturas. Quanto ao custo, não vi tanta diferença, eu iria usar o airmax, embora a mikrotik tbm tenha uma tecnologia parecida certo?

Minha maior dúvida é a questão da antena omni e a altura ideal para "Elevation Beamwidth 12° e Electrical Downtilt 4°"

----------


## gfqsw

Bem, se pretende usar o AirMax então descarte Basebox5 e continue com seu projeto.

EU prefiro a linha Mikrotik por alguns motivos que são, maior flexibilidade de configuração, custo da CPE que será usada no cliente que é MIMO sendo menor que uma UBNT mais em conta que é SISO, protocolo Nv2, menor índice de queima por descargas eletricas e mais alguns. Mas isso tudo é aqui no meu cenário e para meu gosto pessoal. Muitos concordarão, outros discordarão.

Quanto a omni, não tenho experiência com ela então não dou opinião.

Abraço.

----------


## dyjeyms

Ah massa, vou esperar só alguém comentar sobre a antena e torre. Obrigado "gfqsw".

Abraço

----------


## aplinktelecom

Possuo uma juntamente com rb912, uso sxt lite 5 nos clientes, conjunto perfeito, sem dor de cabecas. Uso esse kit em 1 torre e 1 omnitik em outra torre, sempre com sxt lite 5 nos clientes, kit muito bom tambem. Uso para os clientes ate no maximo 1km, altura esta a mais ou menos 15 metros nas duas torres, no ponto mais alto, pois omni reflete muito. Acho que sua duvida era essa. Em ambos os casos ficam em media 12 clientes simultaneos, processamento baixissimo.

Enviado via LG-E615f usando UnderLinux App

----------


## chocobama

Para apenas 20 clientes, tanto basebox quanto rocket atenderão muito bem. A maior vantagem da basebox é o seu hardware superior e ter o MK embarcado.
Trabalhe em curta distância e nunca faça instalações com visada obstruída.

----------


## dyjeyms

aplinktelecom, esse omnitik ta num preço mt bom. Não sei se tem relação mas suponho que seja melhor o omnitik do que o rb912 +omni ubiquiti, por misturar fabricantes. Certo?

No caso se eu colocar nessa altura (15m) qual a distancia do cliente mais próximo ter um sinal com ccq alto? Tava pensando em colocar entre 12 e 17m.

Obrigado pelo comentário e sugestão. =D

----------


## dyjeyms

chocobama muito obrigado, pesquisando antes de vim aqui pro forum me convenci em usar ubnt, mas tou ja mudando de ideia e indo pro mikrotik rsrs.

----------


## 1929

> aplinktelecom, esse omnitik ta num preço mt bom. Não sei se tem relação mas suponho que seja melhor o omnitik do que o rb912 +omni ubiquiti, por misturar fabricantes. Certo?
> 
> No caso se eu colocar nessa altura (15m) qual a distancia do cliente mais próximo ter um sinal com ccq alto? Tava pensando em colocar entre 12 e 17m.
> 
> Obrigado pelo comentário e sugestão. =D


Já que vai de omni, esta é uma boa escolha. Ela vai dar mais rendimento do que o omnitik. O @*aplinktelecom* pode confirmar se isso é verdade ou não, já que ele usa os dois.

Já usar misturar fabricantes neste caso não faz diferença alguma. A antena é um elemento passivo e como tal não interfere no desempenho por ser de outro fabricante. A diferença está no ganho que cada uma promete alcançar.

Poderia fazer diferença se fosse o caso de querer usar Airmax ( que é Ubiquiti) e nos clientes usar NV2 ( que é Mikrotik) ou vice-versa. Nesta situação sim a mistura poderia ser prejudicial pois são protocolos TDMA mas levemente diferentes um do outro e daí não vão "conversar". O prejuízo neste caso está em ter que usar o protocolo 802.11 e não se beneficiar do tdma.

Misturas de marcas mas dentro dos mesmos protocolos não impede desempenho. A não ser se a qualidade de uma marca não for justificável. Mas aí é questão de qualidade e não de diferença de marcas.

----------


## rubem

Sobre o downtilt:

Uma setorial normal emite o sinal reto pro lado. Se você deixar ela reto na vertical, ela emite o sinal reto pro lado, o sinal sai a 90° da torre.
Se a antena normal tem 12° de abertura, a emissão é 6° acima da linha do horizonte (O sinal vai chegar no espaço, ele segue subindo) e outros 6° abaixo da linha do horizonte.

Se tem 4° de downtilt elétrico, é como se você inclinasse a setorial 4° pro chão. A abertura ainda é de 12°, mas está tudo 4° pra baixo, ou seja, ao invés de 6° acima da linha no horizonte é só 2° acima. E ao invés de 6º abaixo da linha do horizonte são 10° pra baixo (Ou seja, "toca o chão" mais perto da torre).

Algo assim:



(Donwtilt em setorial ou em omni é a mesma coisa, uma simples emissão caida pros lados. Setorial pode ser inclinada, mas omni não, por isso é importante que elas tenha downtilt elétrico (Este é "caído" pra todos os lados, não é como inclinar setorial que abaixa a frente e ergue a traseira).

----------


## aplinktelecom

Isso @*1929*, com certeza o rendimento do conjunto omni ubiquiti mais a RB912 e muito melhor... e como uso sxt nos clientes, tanto num caso como no outro, utilizo o protocolo proprietario nv2 da mikrotik, sem dor de cabeca, mais como ja disse, todos os clientes sem visada obstruida e a no maximo 1 km, o cliente mais proximo esta a 100 metros e o CCQ dele esta entre 96 e 98. E como o @*1929* disse tambem, nao vai misturar fabricantes usando a omni ubiquiti e a RB912 nao, pois a antena e sim um elemento passivo na rede. Agora se o capital esta curto, pode ir as cegas de omnitik, desde que use sxt nos clientes ficara muito bom. Aqui pra mim estou satisfeito nos 2 casos, mais a mistura de omni ubiquiti mais RB912 e bem superior por conta tanto do radio ser bem mais parrudo, como a antena ter 10dbi e a omnitik 7,5dbi, se nao mim falha a memoria. E 12 metros de altura esta muito bom, desde que so coloque clientes com visada limpa. Bom, acho que e isso. Obrigado

Enviado via LG-E615f usando UnderLinux App

----------


## aplinktelecom

Desculpas, nao tinha visto a excelente explicacao do @*rubem*. Perfeito.

Enviado via LG-E615f usando UnderLinux App

----------


## emilidani

> Ah massa, vou esperar só alguém comentar sobre a antena e torre. Obrigado "gfqsw".
> 
> Abraço


AMO-5G10 + um Rocket M5 é uma excelente opção pára ter 30 clientes. Ela é MIMO e omni.

Para funcionar 100% utiliza AIRMAX e LOCO M5 nos clientes. No mude de marca de jeito algum pois isso vai impedir usar AIRMAX (que é a grande diferença)

Outra opção é Mikrotik com Omnitk como AP e SXT como cliente. Vai ter resultados semelhantes.

A altura da antena depende da visada. A menor altura é a quela que o ultimo cliente consegue enxergar desde o telhado e que o angulo de irradiação da antena do AP permita a conexão.
Exemplo: Angulo vertical 12º vai dar em 110m uma altura de 23m. Quer dizer que se a torre esta a 23m de altura, um cliente a 110m , no nivel do chao , vai receber no limite da cobertura, e todos os que estão a menor distancia caem fora da cobertura.

Por esse motivo o ideal é que considere que todos os clientes enxergem o AP no mesmo plano.

Exemplo : em terreno plano os clientes estarao a 5m de altura e a antena do AP a 10m aprox. Isto permite exergar e nao fujir muito da linha de maxima irradiação.

----------


## dyjeyms

Perfeito @*rubem*, muito obrigado a todos, tbm a @*1929* e @*aplinktelecom* . Tiraram todas as minhas dúvidas.

Abraços.

----------


## dyjeyms

> Por esse motivo o ideal é que considere que todos os clientes enxergem o AP no mesmo plano.
> 
> Exemplo : em terreno plano os clientes estarao a 5m de altura e a antena do AP a 10m aprox. Isto permite exergar e nao fujir muito da linha de maxima irradiação.


Excelente @*emilidani*,

Como tem possíveis clientes a menos de 110m vou deixar a torre a 17m, o terreno aqui é plano e tem visada limpa na área que quero cobrir.

Muito grato.

----------


## aplinktelecom

@*dyjeyms* perfeito... essa e sim a ideia, 17 metros acredito eu esta muito bom, ate pq vc pode colocar um mastro na ksa do cliente com 3 metros de altura para elevar o equipamento e deixar dentro da area de irradiacao da omni, lembre de que quanto mais alto o mastro no cliente, a probabilidade dele balancar e maior, entao se for preciso, estai o mesmo ( o exemplo dado pelo parceiro @*emilidani* e top ). E se for colocar em media 20 clientes, va de omnitik mesmo, supre tranquilo suas necessidades, use a sxt nos clientes e seja feliz. Se conseguimos te ajudar, da uma estrelinha ai.  :Smile:  

Enviado via LG-E615f usando UnderLinux App

----------


## dyjeyms

Estrelinha de xerife pra vcs rs. De verdade muito obrigado.

Só tenho mais uma dúvida, no datashhet do omnitik não vem informando o Elevation Beamwidth nem Electrical Downtilt.

----------


## aplinktelecom

Eu nao tenho muita certeza, chamo ate o parceiro @*rubem* para confirmar ou mim desmentir... mais se nao mim engano, na minha certificacao mikrotik ( isso foi a mais de 2 anos eu acho, rsrsra ), vi la que era 12 e 4 graus respectivamente. Sei que tanto a omnitik quanto a AMO-5G10, possuem o sinal mais aberto e mais para o chao, isso quer dizer que ambos praticamente tocam o chao perto da torre, entao ambas sao bem melhores que antenas omni de maior ganho. A omnitik por ser 7,5dbi, possivelmente e melhor ainda para clientes proximos a torre, mais uma vez peço a confirmaçao do parceiro @*rubem*. Vlws

Enviado via LG-E615f usando UnderLinux App

----------


## AndrioPJ

posso estar enganado, mas ela não é homologada.

----------


## dyjeyms

> posso estar enganado, mas ela não é homologada.


 @*AndrioPJ* se refere a AMO-5G10 ou ao omnitik?

----------


## dyjeyms

> vi la que era 12 e 4 graus respectivamente. Sei que tanto a omnitik quanto a AMO-5G10, possuem o sinal mais aberto e mais para o chao, isso quer dizer que ambos praticamente tocam o chao perto da torre, entao ambas sao bem melhores que antenas omni de maior ganho.


Ok, obrigado @*aplinktelecom*

----------


## wala

> posso estar enganado, mas ela não é homologada.


TA cheio de provedores ai que não ta nem ai pra homologação em torres secundarias ja virou uma festa a muito tempo anatel ta sumida em fiscalização.

----------


## rubem

> Eu nao tenho muita certeza, chamo ate o parceiro @*rubem* para confirmar ou mim desmentir... mais se nao mim engano, na minha certificacao mikrotik ( isso foi a mais de 2 anos eu acho, rsrsra ), vi la que era 12 e 4 graus respectivamente. Sei que tanto a omnitik quanto a AMO-5G10, possuem o sinal mais aberto e mais para o chao, isso quer dizer que ambos praticamente tocam o chao perto da torre, entao ambas sao bem melhores que antenas omni de maior ganho. A omnitik por ser 7,5dbi, possivelmente e melhor ainda para clientes proximos a torre, mais uma vez peço a confirmaçao do parceiro @*rubem*. Vlws
> 
> Enviado via LG-E615f usando UnderLinux App


A omnitik na verdade tem um uptilt elétrico de uns 1 ou 2°, dá pra ver na ficha da antena:
http://i.mt.lv/routerboard/files/omnitik-patterns.pdf

Ela manda pra baixo da linha do horizonte, a uns 8°, a metade da potência, ou seja, ao invés de 7,5dBi, nesse ponto vai ter -3dB, que é dá 4,5dBi de ganho nesse rumo.

No fim das contas ela é mesmo MUITO mais aberta que a AMO 5G10 ou 13, mas ela emite 1 ou 2° pra cima, de modo que fica só UM POUCO mais pra baixo.

Marquei aqui, invertendo tudo pra ficar no mesmo plano, que ganhos ela vai ter nuns angulos pra baixo da linha do horizonte:


Sempre vai ter diferença de sinal entre V e H por culpa dessa antena, e não pela zona de Fresnel ruim. Tipo V/H -58/-60.


E ainda que sejam só 3dBi de ganho rumo aos 10° abaixo da linha do horizonte, se o rádio estiver em 20dBm isso dá 23dBm EIRP, em 110m o sinal cai 88dBm, então 23 - 88 = -65dBm, se for um NS Loco M5 com antena de 13dBi: -65 + 13 = -52dBm, sinal ótimo até pra MCS15 nessa distância.

As AMO 5G10 e 13 também tem esses 12° com várias ressalvas:
https://dl.ubnt.com/datasheets/airma...amo_ds_web.pdf

Quem está muito em baixo, a 15º da antena, vai ter sinal baixo igual da omnitik:

Se o rádio está a 20dBm, vai ter 20dBm EIRP nesse rumo. Ter ganho ZERO não é ruim. Ruim é estar ainda mais fora do centro e a antena ter -10dBi, aí vai ter só 10dBm EIRP (20 + -10 = 10).

A diferença é de poucos dBi em cada grau, quem vende só 1 CPE pra todos os clientes (Perto e longe), e coloca sempre o mesmo mastro ridículo de 50cm, vai ter problemas. Se não, é só mudar a posição das antenas e erguer elas (Mastro de 2m mesmo em cliente a 100m da torre), caso cliente próximo demais fique com sinal ruim (O que NÃO deve fazer é subir potência).

Deixa calcular: Se o cliente está a 110m, isso é o raio, e o diâmetro é o dobro, isto é, 220m. Multiplica diametro por Pi: 220 * 3,1415 = 691m de circunferência.
A cincunferencia tem 360°, entra 691 / 360 = 1,91m é o tamanho de cada grau a 110m da torre. 
Se ela está a 17m de altura, os 8° dão 8*1,91 = 15,28m.
Ou seja, sinal passando uns 15,5m pra baixo da antena, ou 1,5m acima do solo.
A 8° o ganho não é de 7,5dBi (Nem é de 13dBi na Amo 5G13) mas sim uns 4 ou 5dBi, ainda terá sinal mais que suficiente.

----------


## aplinktelecom

Disse a ti parceiro @*dyjeyms*... o @*rubem* deu agora uma grande explicacao. Perfeito

Enviado via LG-E615f usando UnderLinux App

----------


## dyjeyms

> mas sim uns 4 ou 5dBi, ainda terá sinal mais que suficiente.


Realmente @*aplinktelecom* , uma verdadeira aula de física rs. Muito obrigado @*rubem*.

Então quer dizer que nesse cliente a 110m se eu subir o mastro a 4m acima do chão, o sinal vai ta muito bom certo?

----------


## rubem

Tem umas variações nas antenas, pelo processo de fabricação, mas a princípio sim, se ela estiver baixa tipo 17m, o sinal dela com uns 4 ou 5dBi de ganho toda o chão lá pelos 150 ou 180m (Não calculei).

O problema de colocar antena muito baixa do telhado é que vai virar ela pra cima, as costas da CPE ficam pro telhado, e... o telhado reflete sinal! A CPE transmite pras costas, o sinal dela mesmo reflete nas costas e acerta ela de volta ou vai pra torre, por isso é fácil ter sinal bom tipo -50dBm mas ter throughput baixo quando se faz teste em bancada, o sinal reflete pra todo lado, chega o sinal em linha reta mas uns 10ns depois chegam mil reflexos (O mesmo sinal, que percorreu um caminho mais longo por isso atrasou um pouco), o radio precisa analisar esses pacotes duplicados antes de descartar, mas o maior problema é que o começo do reflexo chega quando ainda está chegando o final do sinal em linha reta, afeta a legibilidade do sinal.

Se olhar o diagrama de emissão de toda antena ou CPE, tem emissão também pra trás, é baixa mas está lá, só faz efeito negativo se tiver uma parede atrás. E... se a CPE estiver a 50cm no telhado, virada uns 30° pra cima... a traseira da CPE pega no telhado.
É o lóbulo traseiro da antena:


Ainda que a antena receba o sinal ficando a 20cm acima do telhado, a CPE vai emitir de modo que muita coisa vai refletir e voltar pra ela muita coisa nessa distância pequena, não é só questão de receber sinal, ela tem que transmitir e não ser incomodada pelo reflexo do que ela mesmo transmitiu, senão ela lê o reflexo no mesmo tempo que está lendo pacote que veio da torre, ela não entende nada e ocupa tempo da torre pedindo pra torre transmitir de novo (Isso toma tempo que podia ser usado pros outros clientes).

----------


## dyjeyms

> ...Ainda que a antena receba o sinal ficando a 20cm acima do telhado, a CPE vai emitir de modo que muita coisa vai refletir e voltar pra ela muita coisa nessa distância pequena, não é só questão de receber sinal, ela tem que transmitir e não ser incomodada pelo reflexo do que ela mesmo transmitiu ...


Entendi, então a CPE quanto mais alto passando do telhado e evitando qualquer obstaculo nas costas dela, ela irá trabalhar e interpretar os dados sem ser incomodada e ainda aumenta o desempenho do AP sem congestionar a rede.

----------


## aplinktelecom

Isso mesmo parceiro... eu mesmo aprendi com o @*rubem* ( lendo as respostas dele a topicos desse tipo ) a colocar cpe em mastro de no minimo 1,5metros do telhado ( ou laje ou o que for )... cara, impressionantemente melhorei significamente o desempenho de 1 AP meu, eu tinha 2 clientes nesse AP ( 1 com as costas da cpe colada na parede e outro com as costas refletindo num telhado de zinco ). Acontece que por conta disso, o AP fica querendo dar sempre prioridade a esse cliente ruim, enviando e reenviando pacotes, e esquecendo os clientes bons. Entao passei sempre a usar 3 metros de mastro acima do telhado em quase todos os meus clientes, compro tudo patente de 2 polegadas ( digo tubo patente, pq eles sao bem mais duros, nao costumam balancar muito, a nao ser que va ficando mais alto e mais alto, uso ate no maximo 4 metros e sempre coloco uns estais de cabo de aco nessa altura, de 3 metros pra baixo nunca precisou nao, minha regiao o forte e muito calor, e nao vento, hehehehe ) daqueles de 6 metros e vou serrando conforme a necessidade, depois de apenas isso, melhorei muito como ja disse. 

Enviado via LG-E615f usando UnderLinux App

----------


## dyjeyms

Massa, tou lendo mais uns tópicos aqui para tirar mais dúvidas, pra iniciar com o mínimo de erros. Tem muito assunto bom aqui no fórum.

Grande abraço.

----------


## aplinktelecom

Tranquilo parceiro... ja sabe, precisando, estamos ai.

Enviado via LG-E615f usando UnderLinux App

----------


## dyjeyms

@*aplinktelecom* Fui comprar a Omnitik e as SXT mas existe dois tipo de omnitik, uma com licença level 4 e outra 5, qual a diferença? Procurei aqui no forum e não encontrei.

----------


## aplinktelecom

Parceiro, bom dia, esta no link abaixo a resposta.

http://www.wdcnet.com.br/marketing/f...s_mikrotik.pdf

----------


## dyjeyms

Massa, bom dia. Vou de 5 mesmo rs.

Vlw @*aplinktelecom*

----------

